# Shimano Catala 200 Reel - Question?



## FloridaMike (Nov 8, 2003)

I recently purchased a Shimano Catala 200 Reel. I will be using the reel exclusively in saltwater. Someone told me that they thought the Catala series was for freshwater and would not hold up to the corrosive nature of saltwater fishing. Is this correct? Is the Catala a freshwater reel? 

-Florida Mike


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Looking at Shimano web site it does not list the Catala series reels under the Saltwater heading. So it might be for fresh water; but maybe with a little TLC it would work fine. I really don't know.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Reels*

I have been using my two Quantum Iron Baitcasters(Freshwater Series) in Saltwater for at least 8 years...it all depends on the quality of the reel and its components and how well you take care of them. I have seen the Catala at Boater's World. Nice looking reel!


----------



## gotcha6/0 (Jul 13, 2003)

Yea ive got a bunch of old bass rods that i use for throwin jerk jiggers and theyve worked fine for me just make sure if it gets sprayed with saltwater to take it apart and clean it after your done.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

FM - I just check www.jamestackle.com out and it says that the calcutta can be used for inshore & offshore.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Trigger it is not the Calcutta that is in question here, it is the Catala.

You think Shimano could use a few of the other letters in the alphabet.....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I sell plenty of Catalas for saltwater fishing. The shop I work in sells almost exclusively saltwater gear and the usual problem people have with their reels is when they don't maintain them properly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

C for Casting. S for Spinning.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

"C for Casting. S for Spinning." 
Took me a second but it makes sense.  

The Catala 200 with it's stainless steel BB's are good salty reels. I have some friends that use the them for jigging and plugging for rock (less than 1oz lures) here in the Ches. Bay from a boat.
They should work for jigging off piers just as well.


----------

